# Dead Horse Here



## THRUSH Central (Feb 20, 2003)

Okay. Sorry. I don't wish to disturb the waters here. BUT! I have been out of action the last two weeks and I'm assuming that ya'll have zero as much information as I have had concerning, yes, the possibility of "AURORA Corp" actually following through. Dead as a doornail I guess. Ah well. We tried. Back to building "model kit reality". I'm really disappointed. I would have LOVED for the "dead to come back to life". I'm glad I handled it the way I did. No $$$ loss. So, I end my agreement with ya'll. I told you that I would report what happened. Well, same "song and dance" as last time. I tried, they failed. Maybe PL will come back into existence and pick up where they left off. T.U.C.


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

Please don't feed the trolls.


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Who's That Walking Over My Briiiiidge?!!! it's a troll... get it? You know, the Three Billygoats Gruff troll. Under the bridge? You know? right? aHEM... allllllrighty then...


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

I would like to say *Thank-you* THRUSH for taking on the challenge and reporting back to us, even if the out come was to be expected.

 :thumbsup:  

RK


----------



## Scott Hasty (Jul 10, 2003)

Yes, thanks Thrush. You beat the grass, but alas, there were no snakes, at least ones that were brave enough to scurry out.....


----------



## THRUSH Central (Feb 20, 2003)

Ya'll are very welcome. We're all in it together. T.U.C.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

THRUSH Central said:


> Maybe PL will come back into existence and pick up where they left off. T.U.C.


Just in case there are a few Tibetan lamas and Kalahari Bushmen who haven't heard, Moebius and Monarch are doing just that!
[IMG-LEFT]http://www.hillcity-comics.com/models/polar_lights_logo.gif[/IMG-LEFT]

The Oval is dead.


[IMG-LEFT]http://www.culttvman2.com/dnn/Portals/0/CultTVman/moebiuslogo.gif[/IMG-LEFT]



[IMG-LEFT]http://theclubhouse1.net/blog/media/MonarchLogo.jpg[/IMG-LEFT]

Long live the Ovals!


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

That's funny.
I forgot about the "A-Corpse" drama.

Is it a Soap Opera?

_"Like glue dripping from the tube,
so are the days of A-Corp."_


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Maybe I'm too optimistic, too hopeful, or the lobotomy worked, but Jerry told me product will be out by the 4th of this month, so I'll wait 2 days. If nothing by then, my Paypal savings go to Monarch and Mobius kits!!!  
Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Hey gang... is it true that Aurora is starting back up...Golly won't that be swell ! Oh sorry I meant to post this a year ago...Oh oh we're waking up...and the bridge is no longer safe :freak: 
Mcdee


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

*"Beating a dead horse"* is an idiom that means a particular request or line of conversation is already foreclosed, mooted, or otherwise resolved, and any attempt to continue it is futile.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Thank you, Admiral Dictionary!


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

John P said:


> Thank you, Admiral Dictionary!


The saying "thank you" is an expression of gratitude. For example, if you receive a present or favour from someone, it is polite (and often expected) to say "Thank You" as a communication of gratitude. In the English language, this term is ubiquitous.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

*Ubiquitous* is an adjective meaning "existing or being everywhere at the same time; constantly encountered; omnipresent." For example, mass-marketed brands like Coca-Cola and Levis are ubiquitous.


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

*Ubigquitter -* (Pronunciation: You-big-quitter) - an appellation used for A-Corps' PR person, who made lots of big claims and promises, and then disappeared with his tail between his legs.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Please don't take offense Zorro, I don't mean any, but I've been following all the A-corp threads. I really think Zathros acted in good faith in an honest effort to help us out and maybe feels he has lost face. I don't know him at all, but I appreciate his attempts and I respect him for trying.
Maybe he has been asked not to say anything until they have definite news.
Maybe-and I really hope not- he has been led up the garden path like the rest of us might have been.
I still give A-corp till the 4th of feb to let me know their Vampire is ready to ship. If I hear nothing, I'm writing them off. But I won't lay any blame on Zathros.
Chris.


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

No offense taken. We all see things the way we see them.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks Zorro.   
Chris.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Did you see that?!


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

John P said:


> Did you see that?!


Yeah. But not the way you did, John.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I've just sent an email to Jerry and hope to have an answer within 24 hours. Fingers crossed..................
Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Tick...tick....tick....
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Tick...tick....tick...KABOOM!!
I recieved an email from Jerry. To quote:
"The kits will start to be released within the next few weeks. Iam not exactly sure which ones,but they will start soon. As soon as they are ready, I will email you."
He also tells me he has been sick (I've heard he is very ill)and is going for more surgery soon. His relatives will be running things while he's in hospital.
I think we'll most likely see the Fokkers soon, but I'm not holding my breath for the Vampire any time soon. It's M&M preorder time for me.....
Chris.


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

This song and dance has been going on for years now. While I enjoyed the threads for a while, I guess I'm just not even interested any more. Aurora Corpse isn't even promising kits I'd particularly want. I'm much more excited about the kits we definitely will be seeing soon from Monarch and Moebius.
I'm sure others on the board will want to follow this strange saga, and I encourage them to post. But I for one won't even be reading the posts about A-Corp or LAPCO or whatever they call themselves next. I just hope no one invests anything more substantial than curiosity in this failed and dismal exercise. 
OY!


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

KILL THIS THREAD!!!


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

originally posted by Admiral Nelson:


> KILL THIS THREAD!!!


Why?
Some people are enjoying this subject.
If you don't like it, YOU DON'T HAVE TO CLICK ON IT, 
OR READ IT. No one is forcing you.
Just don't look at it.

Why stop others from posting?

You don't like it, therefore others can't have it?


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Why? I get a kick out of this post, I mean it's hilarious !
don't let it bother you, if you really don't like it ...simple...don't read it, after all it's just free speach, Mcdee


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

CaptFrank said:


> originally posted by Admiral Nelson:
> 
> Why?
> Some people are enjoying this subject.
> ...


Why don't you take a chill pill, sit in a corner and play with a cookie? I'm having fun like 3/4 of the folks here.


----------



## sbaxter (Jan 8, 2002)

Admiral Nelson said:


> Why don't you take a chill pill, sit in a corner and play with a cookie


Noooooo! You'll get crumbs _everywhere_ -- and that attracts ants!

_Giant_ ants!

Qapla'

SSB


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Let 'em fight- maybe they'll bleed and that'll attract vampires. Hopfully little plastic ones. I want my Vampire so bad................
Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Sorry Admiral...thought you were serious there ...my bad...and Auroranut:
Tick...tick....tick...KABOOM!!
I recieved an email from Jerry. To quote:
"The kits will start to be released within the next few weeks. Iam not exactly sure which ones,but they will start soon :freak:

Not exactly sure which ones!?!?! (spoken in a high pitched Monty Python mannerism) 
What...are they flipping coins back in the warehouse? not quite sure which mountain of models to move out first?
I could go on for weeks... but then the Vampire would have been released already...rrriight, there I feel better now and my meds are kicking in
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

We saw pics of Revell AG Fokkers, so we know they exist. I'd say they're definitely slated for release. Maybe their sales are supposed to pay for the next releases? Who knows? Not this little black duck!!!!
All I know is I want the Vampire, and I want it last week!!!I've waited for it, I've dreamt about it, and I've agonized over it!!! I really need to get a life, don't I? Oh well- time for another Lithicarb tablet.
Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Yeah I saw those pictures in 1965...I mean it's really hard to find airplane models anymore or car models (more medication taken here)...there we go, anyway if it were me I'd probably repop a model that hasn't been available for 40 years like umm yeah...the Vampire....only a few weeks away:wave:
Thank God for Monarch and Moebius (even after I sober up they're still there)
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Actually McDee, I'm going to do some thing I try not to do too often- I'm going to vent my spleen! Here goes:-
A FokkerDr1? A FOKKER DR1 !??! Of all things, why this kit?? I can't see how it can make good business sense!!! The Aurora kit has been released by Monogram, Smer, Artiplast, Merit, ad infinitum.There must be millions of this thing floating around in every corner of the world.The original kit can be picked up on evilbay for the 30 odd dollars that they're asking for their release. The far superior Dragon and Eduard kits can be had for around the same kind of money. And they're releasing 2 versions? Go Figure!! Their Pogo kit makes a little more sense, but, once again, unless you're a collector, there was also the Lindberg option. I think they might have stood a better chance with their DH10 and Gotha kits and maybe the Vertijet and Hillier kit as their first aircraft. They have the molds,so it shouldn't be a problem.
It's Auroras figure line that has the most interest and commands the most respect and that's where I think they should have started. The pirates, Castle Creatures (to truly finish the monster line), and historical figures are public domain and would still hold the interest of people other than just diehard modellers.They would also be a better way of raising working capital for future projects.
Their options would have been endless!! Their 1/48 military kits would have been perfect timing with the growth of this scale from Tamiya and Dragon. The Chi-Ha tank has a ready market that would gobble them up!!! Once again, quick way to raise money for other things.
I've had my rant, and I feel a little bit better, but I still don't have my Vampire.
Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Now take a breath... there don't you feel better? and bye the way I agree with you 100% ...you should actually email this little thought off to good ol' Jerry ...hell, he'll probably make you VP in charge of sales!!!
Mcdee:freak:


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I like you McDee, you're a funny man!!! But seriously, I know Jerry is seriously ill and I don't think he needs any more stress. I like to think he's doing the best he can, but I just wish he'd done his homework first. It seems to me that he's in a position that most Aurora freaks (me especially) can only fantasise about and the opportunity for great things is being blown on needless waste of time and resource. I'm sure this is what pees people off more than anything. It frustrates me.
Chris.


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

So from the beginning of the thread I'm interpreting A-Corp IS coming back and they're releasing a Troll Kit?
Great!!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Interesting how every time their release date approaches, Jerry gets seriously ill.
IIRC that happened in the LAPCO days as well.


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

Admiral Nelson said:


> Why don't you take a chill pill, sit in a corner and play with a cookie? I'm having fun like 3/4 of the folks here.


 *sigh*
I don't need a "chill pill".
I was just saying if you don't like the thread, don't look.

And I don't have any cookies, yet.
I'm going to scratch-bake some Tollhouse chocolate chip cookies later today.


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

John P suggested:


> Interesting how every time their release date approaches, Jerry gets seriously ill.
> IIRC that happened in the LAPCO days as well.


I think he has R.D.S.
_Release Deficiency Syndrome_


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

i was thinking the same thing John . 
hb


----------



## Arronax (Apr 6, 1999)

Frankly, I'm glad this subject was resurrected.

The soap opera that is A-Corps is funny, sad and dramatic. I think we all wish the story would come true and keep checking here and on A-Corps pathetic website ("Due to a delay in the decals & instruction sheets our release date is December 19, 2007!!" Huh?).

The question we're all asking and one that will never be answered is "What were they thinking?"

And I agree with Zorro in that Zathros was probably an unwitting pawn in all this. He was just a modeler who lived close by and was excited about A-Corps announcements. We probably chased him off but I for one would love to hear what's happened since his last post.

Jim


----------



## spocks beard (Mar 21, 2007)

I tried to stay out of these a-corp threads,but if zanthros is reading this, I don't blame you.I think you were enthusiastic about the Aurora revival like a lot of people including me. But i just don;t see it happening,it's been to long and not one kit has been released,or even a update to the site.


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

John P said:


> Interesting how every time their release date approaches, Jerry gets seriously ill.
> IIRC that happened in the LAPCO days as well.


Yep. I'd get sick too if I continued to promise and not deliver.


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

http://www.10000takes.com/Pinocchio.jpg


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

Arronax said:


> And I agree with Zorro in that Zathros was probably an unwitting pawn in all this. He was just a modeler who lived close by and was excited about A-Corps announcements. We probably chased him off but I for one would love to hear what's happened since his last post.
> 
> Jim


Arronax - actually, I've been pretty hard on Zathros. I make no apologies for that. I would never in a million years have hooked up with these guys in the first place, _much less_ come on here and promoted them and myself as their chosen PR guy - only then to _completely disappear _at the first sign that maybe I had been a little bit foolish all along. Zathros owes an explanation. It's the right thing to do. My problem with him is his seeming inability to own up to his own complicity in this whole A-Corp debacle as it concerns this board. Man up, dude!


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

It's me who feels that Zathros was only trying to help. Zorro,(with respect) I'm afraid you and I are just going to have to agree to disagree.
Chris.


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

Zorro said:


> Arronax - actually, I've been pretty hard on Zathros. I make no apologies for that. I would never in a million years have hooked up with these guys in the first place, _much less_ come on here and promoted them and myself as their chosen PR guy - only then to _completely disappear _at the first sign that maybe I had been a little bit foolish all along. Zathros owes an explanation. It's the right thing to do. My problem with him is his seeming inability to own up to his own complicity in this whole A-Corp debacle as it concerns this board. Man up, dude!


 
Well...............http://www.ebaumsworld.com/forumfun/whocares2.jpg


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Oh man I can't stop laughing.......:wave:
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Like bricks through a straw, so are the days of our lives........
Chris.


----------



## spocks beard (Mar 21, 2007)

What i would have done is, at least post here that i was taken for fool and they were giving me the run around. If he got no weres with these guys,at least fess up,as i think a lot of people here would have some respect for him.Just not replying either ways after stating all the wonderfull things that are going to happen at a-corp is bull.It would have been great to have aurora back again doing kits,along with mobeius,& monarch how cool would that have been? But these guys are tarnishing the name of a once great model co. that i had a lot of respect for.:dude:


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

spocks beard said:


> What i would have done is, at least post here that i was taken for fool and they were giving me the run around. If he got no weres with these guys,at least fess up,as i think a lot of people here would have some respect for him.Just not replying either ways after stating all the wonderfull things that are going to happen at a-corp is bull.


Exactly.


----------



## Arronax (Apr 6, 1999)

I did get an e-mail reply from Zathros. He indicated that he was supposed to meet with A-Corps this month (last month's meeting was cancelled). He promises to give us an update after that.

Hey, I'm with you guys in believing that A-Corps will have a hard time delivering on promises but I also believe that perhaps the only person who will be able to give us concrete news (good and bad) is Zathros. I like to think the man has some integrity and will share openly with us.

All we've done so far is lay doubts on A-Corps (probably well founded but just opinions all the same) and accusations of collusion on Zathros.

Since no money has changed hands, we can't accuse A-Corps of ripping us off. For all we know, their intentions may be good but their business acumen sucks big time.

Before we throw any more stones, let's just wait and see how this thing plays out. You know that we'd like to see A-Corps succeed - we just don't think it will.

Jim


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

We know that the Fokkers exist. Zathros showed us a 
picture of a case of them. (Sure, no boxes for them, but
at least they exist.)
Why not release them somehow and start some positive cashflow?
And, it would help their reputations minutely to actually follow
through on _something_.


----------



## dpluta (Dec 5, 2007)

Arro, you're a good guy. You did me a big favor getting me those Dalek sheets. Before I start this rant, please understand it's not directed at you. 

We need to remember that Zathros started this whole thing and then bailed out on all of us when he couldn't take the heat. What did he expect? That everyone was going get on their kness and praise the revival of Ass-Corp? This whole thing has been the biggest sham and it's still being perpetuated. It really does not matter if money has changed hands or not. Promises have been made and broken more times then can be counted. People have been mis-led (intentionally or not). 

Next point. The kits they're (supposedly) on the verge of releasing are crap. They are anything but the best that Aurora ever had to offer. What does releasing Revell re-pops prove? That Aurora is back? PUhLLEASE. I dont think Zathros has any more credibility than the Ass-Corp guys. He is either complicit with them or he is woefully naive. 

While mildly entertaining, these threads dont help the situation. At this point, the less said, the better. I suspect that sometime during 2008, Ass-Corp will release something. Will it be any good? Will anyone care? It really does not matter anymore. Other than the fact that no money has changed hands, this debacle is no better then the LAPCO fiasco. 






Arronax said:


> I did get an e-mail reply from Zathros. He indicated that he was supposed to meet with A-Corps this month (last month's meeting was cancelled). He promises to give us an update after that.
> 
> Hey, I'm with you guys in believing that A-Corps will have a hard time delivering on promises but I also believe that perhaps the only person who will be able to give us concrete news (good and bad) is Zathros. I like to think the man has some integrity and will share openly with us.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Hey, Guys:
This thread is degenerating into another series of rants about how bad the guys at A-corp are and what a bad guy Zanthros is. and how we've all been lied to!
This is Not GOOD.
I don't see that attacking Zanthros serves any positive purpose, after-all I don't think he set out to do anyone any harm! He's just an enthusiast who wants to see his dreams come true.

Let's get a grip here, some of you are starting to sound like spoiled, thirteen year olds: whining "I want my toys NOW" 
Let's give flogging A-Corp a rest and go sit down at our work benches and build something! 
I'm sure that most of you can find a real model kit to build, so you can quit worrying about future kits that have been promised and may or may not arrive in stores soon!

This is now a CLOSED THREAD!


----------

